# Chateau Canmore Resort



## Becooling (Mar 26, 2009)

I own a biannual week at Chateau Canmore (CCR) which is owned by the same developer who owns Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa (BGML).  The last time I used my CCR week was in July of 2008.  CCR owners book in at BGML and have the ability to use the facilities there as well.  When I went to BGML to book in I was told my week was booked at BGML which I didn't mind because the facility is a nicer facility albeit not a better location unless you don't like trains.  I also noticed that when I went by Chateau Canmore Resort there was a "for sale" sign up.  When I got home I called Chateau Resort to inquire about the "for sale" situation.  I was told that because so many CCR had changed their "Weeks" memberships to "Points" (RCI terms) that they didn't require all the units at CCR and were going to sell some.  I was also offered the ability to exchange my "weeks" for "points" which I didn't do.  Recently I have received an email from Chateau Canmore Resort telling me that my ownership had been "upgraded" to the BGML and I now own there.  I am not upset about this as the BGML is a newer and upgraded property but wondering what is going on and is there another shoe to drop.  I am assuming that they sold the Chateau Canmore property and put that money in their jeans.  I don't know if they can legally do that without permission from the current owners (which I am one).  I know that the developer of CCR and BGML has had some legal issues and I'm not sure if there are not also some financial issues.  So.......can anyone shed some light on this situation.  Appreciate your input!


----------



## budcrosb (Apr 19, 2011)

Becooling said:


> I own a biannual week at Chateau Canmore (CCR) which is owned by the same developer who owns Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa (BGML).  The last time I used my CCR week was in July of 2008.  CCR owners book in at BGML and have the ability to use the facilities there as well.  When I went to BGML to book in I was told my week was booked at BGML which I didn't mind because the facility is a nicer facility albeit not a better location unless you don't like trains.  I also noticed that when I went by Chateau Canmore Resort there was a "for sale" sign up.  When I got home I called Chateau Resort to inquire about the "for sale" situation.  I was told that because so many CCR had changed their "Weeks" memberships to "Points" (RCI terms) that they didn't require all the units at CCR and were going to sell some.  I was also offered the ability to exchange my "weeks" for "points" which I didn't do.  Recently I have received an email from Chateau Canmore Resort telling me that my ownership had been "upgraded" to the BGML and I now own there.  I am not upset about this as the BGML is a newer and upgraded property but wondering what is going on and is there another shoe to drop.  I am assuming that they sold the Chateau Canmore property and put that money in their jeans.  I don't know if they can legally do that without permission from the current owners (which I am one).  I know that the developer of CCR and BGML has had some legal issues and I'm not sure if there are not also some financial issues.  So.......can anyone shed some light on this situation.  Appreciate your input!



we too are in the same situation, would really like some answers


----------

